# daytime running lights and how to disable them?



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

ok so i lied, my last thread wasn't the last one i'll start in a bit.. lol

i've been searching high and low for info on how to disable the daytime running lights on my TT...

my fog lights tail lights and parking lights are always on when the ignition is turned to the on position with the exception when i switch my headlights/low beams, the fogs go off...

the tail lights are on all the time and shouldn't be part of the DRL funtion to begin with, so I tried replacing the headlight switch with no change... I'm going to replace the ignition switch over the weekend because i have another issue with my radio no staying on when i shut off my car... it should stay on until the key is pulled.

now part of this question is, are some of these features programmed through VAGCOM or are they all relay/switch/wiring related?

any links to info or DIYs would be awesome because i can't find chit!

thanks in advance...

the bitch in question


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

I assume you have a Canadian spec TT (if there is such a thing). The US spec cars do not have DRLs, so it's got to be in the coding or relay or fuse or something. Have you checked the vag-com wiki or posted your question there?

As far as the radio staying on, do you have a stock or aftermarket radio? My stock radio did not stay on (if I remember correctly), but would switch on with the key out if I pushed the button. I really don't think your problem is with the ignition switch and that would be a pain to switch.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

OK nevermind on the radio thing... i just looked through the Operating Instructions for the Bose system and yes i can turn it on and off with the key out... just went down and tried it, and it works fine :laugh:

je suis un retard :facepalm:

so back to the original issue

yes.. the car is "canadian spec" lol
it had the tumored bumpers and DRLs.


my parking lights, and fogs and tails come on immediately once the key is turned to the on position whether the engine is running or not.. i don't think this is normal 



JettaRed said:


> I assume you have a Canadian spec TT (if there is such a thing). The US spec cars do not have DRLs, so it's got to be in the coding or relay or fuse or something. Have you checked the vag-com wiki or posted your question there?
> 
> As far as the radio staying on, do you have a stock or aftermarket radio? My stock radio did not stay on (if I remember correctly), but would switch on with the key out if I pushed the button. I really don't think your problem is with the ignition switch and that would be a pain to switch.


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

I recently bought a TT and played around with VAG-COM a bit. I noticed there aren't too many options to change. Maybe you could try changing the country code to US and see if the DRLs behave the way US spec TTs do.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

my understanding is that you can only do that with MK2 TTs, but I also came across a VAGCOM service that said they can change the DRL settings on a MK1..

There isn't any info on this since it looks like only canadians got factory fogs as DRLs 

guess i'll have to pickup a VAGCOM cable and see for myself



mercavius said:


> I recently bought a TT and played around with VAG-COM a bit. I noticed there aren't too many options to change. Maybe you could try changing the country code to US and see if the DRLs behave the way US spec TTs do.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

put up a post in the vag section and see if someone near you has vag com.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Vagcom for B6 passats: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2623397

Otherwise I'd have to hit the wiring diagram. I remember there being a site about this but I can't find it now...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Is there a difference between US and Canadian headlight switches? Silly question but maybe it's something to do with that. Or isn't there also PINs on the back of the switch that you connect/disconnect for DRL's? I swear I read about that somewhere


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Is there a difference between US and Canadian headlight switches? Silly question but maybe it's something to do with that. Or isn't there also PINs on the back of the switch that you connect/disconnect for DRL's? I swear I read about that somewhere


I'm still trying to figure out why Canada got DRL's and the US didn't or vice verse?:screwy: Is there a law or regulation regarding these?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why Canada got DRL's and the US didn't or vice verse?:screwy: Is there a law or regulation regarding these?


unfortunately yes, we do have regulations that force DRLs on any car produced after a certain year... IIRC 1985+ or something to that affect. don't forget our bumper laws forced the growth of tumors on our TT bumpers and prohibited many cars from being sold in canada because many manufactures refused to make the changes for our relatively small market.

I believe US requires 5mph bumpers and canada requires 10kmph bumpers... a difference of about 2mph :screwy:



Neb said:


> Is there a difference between US and Canadian headlight switches? Silly question but maybe it's something to do with that. Or isn't there also PINs on the back of the switch that you connect/disconnect for DRL's? I swear I read about that somewhere


well I was hoping that... however I got a headlight switch from a US car shipped up with the seats last week and swapped it out... no difference 

i'm picking up a VAG cable this weekend and I'll double check through the modules... however I'm confident this will be a wiring/relay related modification from the factory.. and it really sucks :thumbdown:lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> unfortunately yes, we do have regulations that force DRLs on any car produced after a certain year... IIRC 1985+ or something to that affect. don't forget our bumper laws forced the growth of tumors on our TT bumpers and prohibited many cars from being sold in canada because many manufactures refused to make the changes for our relatively small market.
> 
> I believe US requires 5mph bumpers and canada requires 10kmph bumpers... a difference of about 2mph :screwy:


Canada seems to get the short end of the stick when it comes to these things


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Yea but they got the Corrado till 1995 and that rare interior as well in 93-95...

Also could have sworn you guys got syncro mk2's and other rarities that we never see in the states...


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

DougLoBue said:


> Yea but they got the Corrado till 1995 and that rare interior as well in 93-95...
> 
> Also could have sworn you guys got syncro mk2's and other rarities that we never see in the states...


the only syncro mk2s we got was the golf rallye.

we did get b3 passat syncro by the buttload though :laugh:

no MK4 or MK5 R32s either


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Well excuse me... you guys only recieved one of the sickest mk2's ever built... haha

Trixx- Open your drivers door fuse panel (side of the dashboard). Pull fuse #17 which is specifically listed as Canadian daytime running lights... I was in my car troubleshooting a different issue tonight and stumbled on that! Does that disable both head & tail lights from being DRL's on your car?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Well excuse me... you guys only recieved one of the sickest mk2's ever built... haha


This^^^^


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

DougLoBue said:


> Well excuse me... you guys only recieved one of the sickest mk2's ever built... haha
> 
> Trixx- Open your drivers door fuse panel (side of the dashboard). Pull fuse #17 which is specifically listed as Canadian daytime running lights... I was in my car troubleshooting a different issue tonight and stumbled on that! Does that disable both head & tail lights from being DRL's on your car?


wait wut? lol

i'll run out on my lunch to check that out! 

and yeah, tis true... we did get the best mk2s 

Thanks! I'll report back with my findings


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

DougLoBue said:


> Well excuse me... you guys only recieved one of the sickest mk2's ever built... haha
> 
> Trixx- Open your drivers door fuse panel (side of the dashboard). Pull fuse #17 which is specifically listed as Canadian daytime running lights... I was in my car troubleshooting a different issue tonight and stumbled on that! Does that disable both head & tail lights from being DRL's on your car?


fuse 17 is labeled as "door lock heating" :banghead:










i wonder if the first batch of mk1 tt's to canada was a little difference... my car took delivery fall of 99. Already I've noticed some of the parts are a little different on my TT vs later 2000 models.
my CTS was the blue square 4 connector vs the green one most TTs use and a few other things.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> fuse 17 is labeled as "door lock heating" :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And your fuse panel has a label like a box of chocolates? I have to look mine up in the FAQ just to check fuses:thumbdown:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> And your fuse panel has a label like a box of chocolates? I have to look mine up in the FAQ just to check fuses:thumbdown:


yeah, it has a cross reference chart right above or beside the fuse panel so you know which fuse number is in what location...


this chart keeps popping up in my searches but its from an 01 225... most of the fuses are labelled the same as my... but #17 is obviously not the same


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

James mine is labeled the same way his is on the inside of that panel. Well with different fuse titles though...

Strange that you have "roof sliding" & "door lock heating" - there are a few others. It's almost like you have a fuse panel out of a b5 a4 or something!

I'm not sure why I'd have a fuse in the US TT labeled Canadian DRL's and you in Canadiaville don't have that but have DRL's... What year is your TT? 180Q or 225Q? I don't see any fuse for the haldex system (the US position is #31)- You might just have the wrong fuse layout diagram there because no TT's came with sliding roofs (to my knowledge).

Did you try to pull Fuse #17 just for the hell of it?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Strange that you have "roof sliding" & "door lock heating" - there are a few others. It's almost like you have a fuse panel out of a b5 a4 or something!
> 
> I'm not sure why I'd have a fuse in the US TT labeled Canadian DRL's and you in Canadiaville don't have that but have DRL's... What year is your TT? 180Q or 225Q?


The Canadian TT is a cross with an a4? hmmm And we have their fuse box on our US spec TT's?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I edited my post...

we have don't have an A4 fuse box in our cars- I was just commenting because I've never heard of a TT with either of the door heating or the sliding roof features... also missing the haldex fuse...


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

DougLoBlue..

To answer your previous question, its a 180 Quattro ATC engine code.

I never put 2 and 2 together about the "sliding roof" thing.. so this begs the question... could my fuse panel be mislabeled from the factory?

When I get home tonight to my lit and heated garage (its cold and wet out right now) I'll start pulling fuses for the mismatched labels and see what happens.. namely fuse # 17


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> I edited my post...
> 
> we have don't have an A4 fuse box in our cars- I was just commenting because I've never heard of a TT with either of the door heating or the sliding roof features... also missing the haldex fuse...


Gotchya


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

FWIW, 

i too tried to look for the DRL fuse on my TT, to no avail. 

i have the same fuse panel labelling as Trixx, my car rolled out the lot in 99 as well. 


My issue is the complete opposite to yours, wish i could switch lol. 


My DRLS stopped working, the fogs will only turn on when the Headlights are on and the fog option on the switch is pulled. :screwy:


if you still have the owner manual check it to see the fuse layout. 


my buddy got a ticket from OPP up in Barrie for no DRLS on his way to Collingwood so i'd be weary. 

looking forward to your outcome so i can reverse engineer your steps to get my DRLS to work again lol. 

:thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

DurTTy said:


> My DRLS stopped working, the fogs will only turn on when the Headlights are on and the fog option on the switch is pulled. :screwy:



well it appears to be your lucky day... 

so it turns out fuse # 17 is in someway related to the DRLs but i think there's more to it.
anyways... pulling fuse #17 exhibits exactly what DurTTy describes...

with the ignition in the ON position
1) Off position parking lights and tail lights on 
2) Position 2, parking lights and tail lights on 
3) Position 2 + switch pulled, same as above and fog lights DO NOT activate
4) Position 3, same as 2 and 3 + low beams come on
5) Position 3 + switch pulled = same as 4 except fogs come on

DurTTy... check your fuse 17 and replace... you probably never thought to look at the fuse since it's mislabeled as "door lock heating" on our stupid cars :facepalm:

My 27, 30, 31, 35 fuse locations have no fuses... now based on the '01 225 chart 27, 30, and 35 should be vacant and on my chart those fuses are listed as "rear wiper", "sliding roof" and "trailer socket" which are obvious not options on the TT, lol

Now what concerns me is fuse 31... on my car it's listed as "automatic gearbox" and on the 01 225 chart its listed as "haldex clutch (quattro)"

can any of the canadian members take a peak to see if their chart is the same and if they have a fuse in position 31?

Thanks... looks like i'm gonna have to do more diggin into this over the weekend


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

that's teh one that should allow you to dyno the car @ a 2WD place 

if im not mistaken.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Yep by pulling fuse #31 on American cars we can run in only FWD mode. I've done this twice now on FWD dynos.

You can modify your headlight switch to allow you to turn the fog lights on with just the parking lights. You need to bridge two wires behind the headlight switch: 

black w/ red stripe (main power)

green w/ white stripe (fogs)

After you bridge these two wires together you can now turn your fogs on without your headlights on. I've had my car setup like this with yellow fogs for awhile- love to use those in the dusk/snow/ran without the headlights. Changes the look of the whole car IMO.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

DougLoBue said:


> Yep by pulling fuse #31 on American cars we can run in only FWD mode. I've done this twice now on FWD dynos.
> 
> You can modify your headlight switch to allow you to turn the fog lights on with just the parking lights. You need to bridge two wires behind the headlight switch:
> 
> ...


problem is out fog lights come on regardless once the ignition is turned on... well parking lights and fogs are always on. DurTTy's issue is his fuse 17 is most likely blown causing the fogs only to work when he turn's on his headlights and then pulls the dial out to activate the fogs.

either way, the parking lights and tail lights and fogs are always on when the ignition switch is turned on... maybe its time for a euro switch??


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

so to answer my own question 

on my 2000 180Q fuse position 31 is open... there is only one terminal there so putting a fuse there doesn't close any circuit... I'm going to be popping by Neb's place shortly and I'm sure his will be the same as well... 

in short, there are a few, but critical differences between fuse panels depending on the year model and country of the TT


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

*fuses for Canadian Spec Audi TT 180Q - ATC*

Here are my fuses panel layout and description from Canadian spec Audi TT 180Q with ATC code. 



















As long as I know those layouts are correct. Didn't check really however while I exchanged few fuses seems to be correct...

Have fun! :thumbup:
:laugh:


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

*Audi TT 180Q Canadian Spec - ATC*

Here are my fuses panel layout and description from Canadian spec Audi TT 180Q with ATC code. 










and 










As long as I know those layouts are correct. Didn't check really however while I exchanged few fuses seems to be correct...

Have fun! 
:laugh:


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry! Forget the second page from the manual... 










:laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

This is what mine looks like too. US spec 180 ATC quattro

Except I have a 5amp fuse in the 31 position..


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

now i'm thoroughly confused  

why all the different fuse panel configurations ?!?!


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

well i was at the dealership the otehr day grabbing a filter for my Jetta, (Queensway & Kipling Audi)

so i talked to the parts counter. 

he looked up some things for me relatd to the Haldex. 


he said that 2000 TTQs are not all the same. he did a VIN Specific search on his computer and which caused a raised eyebrow from him following a little grin. 


he said early production cars have a mechanical differential lock based on torque variances 


while some later model 2000's audi implemented using EDL, which is what all the 01+ TTs have. 

this was also doubled with the ESP feature. (my car has no ESP THANK GOD) 


he said that i should consider myself lucky, he claims that the "Mechanical" properties of the haldex coupling compared to the EDL is much more robust and has faired the test of time and mileage far greater than EDL. 


i tried to do a wikki search on the said. but i coulnt find much, im gonna go back to the dealership to get the exact name of the system. 


this may explain why we dont have a fuuse in position #31 for haldex.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

Also since a few Toronto TT guys are chiming in.

who else here is in the GTA with a TT ? 


Trixx
Myself
raart


NEB? you in GTA?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

DurTTy said:


> Also since a few Toronto TT guys are chiming in.
> 
> who else here is in the GTA with a TT ?
> 
> ...


Neb is new to Toronto but yeah he's local. There's also "iamraymond" with his bagged silver tt.

I also know another local guy I met buying parts with a full di-noc carbon wrapped TT but he doesn't come on here much... I know there's more :beer:

and thanks for the extra info on are early 180Qs :thumbup:


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

i'm not sure if u were able to resolve the light issue yet...this is long thread...
But I have my car set up so that my DRL's come on with the ignition. I had to this by rewiring some stuff at the headlight switch. I read that you the replaced the headlight switch already, and that didn't fix it of course...

take a look at the wiring loom leading up to the headlight switch and see if there any modifications to it. That's where I had to modify mine to get the lights to come on. Basically if you give you any of the lights on that circuit power, they all come on...interior too...


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

trixx said:


> Neb is new to Toronto but yeah he's local. There's also "iamraymond" with his bagged silver tt.
> 
> I also know another local guy I met buying parts with a full di-noc carbon wrapped TT but he doesn't come on here much... I know there's more :beer:
> 
> and thanks for the extra info on are early 180Qs :thumbup:


we should seriously make a GTG check out the vehicles etc. 

there is a friday night meet that is poppin during the summer, supported by scraped crusaders.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Krissrock... when I replaced the switch I didn't notice anything modified on headlight harness, but I haven't had time to pull the lower dash panel and take a better look... I'm currently recovering from my open bar office xmas party so that's not gonna happen today lol

DurTTy... we should definitely set something up too bad it's winter.. but those of still driving over the winter should setup a quattro gtg 

btw... looks like I've got the same
setup as you with no fuse 31 but my coupe is equipped with ESP


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

trixx said:


> Krissrock... when I replaced the switch I didn't notice anything modified on headlight harness, but I haven't had time to pull the lower dash panel and take a better look... I'm currently recovering from my open bar office xmas party so that's not gonna happen today lol
> 
> DurTTy... we should definitely set something up too bad it's winter.. but those of still driving over the winter should setup a quattro gtg
> 
> ...


for the early TTs, when you brought the car back for the control arm recall and the spoiler recall. 

the owner at the time had the option to request ESP to be outfitted to the car for free. this is only for early model TTs, which rolled out the lot in 99 and it was entirely optional at the time. 

ESP was a standard feature on the later models.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

so yesterday I picked up a generic OBD2 cable and played around with VWTOOLS...

no module to mess around with DRL settings like in the MK2 TT and other new VW/Audi models, but I was able to recode the Bose head unit with Mega Bass (sounds much better!!!) and recoded my central locking system to do 1 touch unlock for both doors, windows up/down via remote


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Now I'm a little confused.

My production date was '99 IIRC and I have no ESP 

And yes I'm in T.O. Definitely need a winter GTG. maybe in January?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Neb said:


> Now I'm a little confused.
> 
> My production date was '99 IIRC and I have no ESP
> 
> And yes I'm in T.O. Definitely need a winter GTG. maybe in January?


sounds like the owner didn't request it to be put on during the recall... it was optional...



DurTTy said:


> the owner at the time had the option to request ESP to be outfitted to the car for free. this is only for early model TTs, which rolled out the lot in 99 and it was entirely optional at the time.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

My car was built on March 30th 2000 & is 225 #896 according to the build sheet- I don't have ESP either, but I do have a spoiler and mk2 style control arms. I have a fuse in #31 and I also have an electronic connector on the rear of my haldex unit so I'm going to assume not mechanical. 

Do you guys have that electrical connector? It's between the exhaust heatsheild and the haldex...

You can find your build sheets both above the headliner and below the carpet on the passenger side. If you're feeling bored or interested one day it's kind of a cool thing to stumble upon. I still haven't scanned mine in but have been meaning to forever.

This is the one that's above my headliner:

Name: KHIM /1 30.03.2000 12:11:55 ML: 1 Lfd. Number: 000896
KBC A8U L0L MS4 G0L 1x1 SA7 S0B
Modell Farbe Innwn Land Mod.Jahr K e n n - N r .
8N3569 3A3A JQ UV MJ00 13-5-8021
8N8 867 505 E 17L​


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

> My car was built on March 30th 2000 & is 225 #896 according to the build sheet- I don't have ESP either, but I do have a spoiler and mk2 style control arms. I have a fuse in #31 and I also have an electronic connector on the rear of my haldex unit so I'm going to assume not mechanical.


i think 2001 or late 2000, transport canada mandated lateral stability program as a required safety feature on passenger cars with some flex setting deadlines to meet the requirement. 

im not sure when audi made ESP mandatory in the US, but from what Audi Canada released the recall, the ESP outfitting was at owner request. which also was available at around the same time as the control arms and spoiler retrofit. i think it came with a letter highlighting the benefits of ESP vs non ESP. 

also not all 2000 TTs were with rev 1 mk1 controll arms. some 2000 TTs rolled out the factory with spoiler and rev 2 mk1 arms. i believe the recall and the esp retrofit came out at a relatively close period, so chances are when they did one they have done both. 

ESP was optional so naturally, it was an easy transition for TTs.

thats my understanding of the change over. its hard to find any1 who is original owner since 99. 


As for the haldex, i did some digging, i still cantr find anything about the mechanical vs EDL. 

I read through this which explains a lot on EDL, and also explains how ESP affects the AWD aspect of the car. 


Im going to the dealership probably on Thursday one this lil mini blizzard passes, ill get the exact acronym the guy said and some more details.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

Neb said:


> Now I'm a little confused.
> 
> My production date was '99 IIRC and I have no ESP
> 
> And yes I'm in T.O. Definitely need a winter GTG. maybe in January?


im down, but i retire the TT in the winter, thats why the Germans created Jettas for


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

DurTTy said:


> im down, but i retire the TT in the winter, thats why the Germans created Jettas for


 Well if it makes you feel any better, my TT is in underground parking 6 days a week so it's semi-retired


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

Neb said:


> Well if it makes you feel any better, my TT is in underground parking 6 days a week so it's semi-retired


lol a weight has been lifted of my shoulder


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

so a little headway... it is confirmed the mk1 Audi TT (8N) has no central electronics module so obviously there is no recoding the light behavior.

DRLs have to be wired to work the way they do... :facepalm:


----------

